Ask HN: What are a few technologies that just keep on surviving? - joddystreet
======
anoncoward111
Flash. May it disappear from every misguided website ASAP.

One bidding system for a certain State Procurement Department uses Flash. It's
horrendous.

I guess we can include Internet Explorer in there too.

------
Rjevski
The PSTN.

